# How far along does she look!?!?



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Please help I can’t tell when she is going to have her babies I though she was supposed to have them yesterday but she hasn’t.. all she has done today is sleep


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

Goodness she definitely looks ready to pop. Rat gestation period is about 3 weeks, or 21-23 days. They should be here within the next 24 hours or so if she's already having contractions 😊


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Little rat beans said:


> Goodness she definitely looks ready to pop. Rat gestation period is about 3 weeks, or 21-23 days. They should be here within the next 24 hours or so if she's already having contractions 😊


How do Ik for sure if they are contractions and what should I look out for as distressed. Sorry this is my first rat group we were told they were both boys so I know nothing. And google isn’t very helpful


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

No worries I understand it can be hard dealing with your first litter. I haven't been lucky enough to have my own just yet but I suspect some of my girls may be pregnant at the moment so I'm learning too. Everything I've found says contractions can look like she's "sucking in her stomach" and arching her back a bit. It also say she may squeak a little because contractions are quite painful. I'll see if I can find a video for you


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Little rat beans said:


> No worries I understand it can be hard dealing with your first litter. I haven't been lucky enough to have my own just yet but I suspect some of my girls may be pregnant at the moment so I'm learning too. Everything I've found says contractions can look like she's "sucking in her stomach" and arching her back a bit. It also say she may squeak a little because contractions are quite painful. I'll see if I can find a video for you


Thank you so much you have been so helpful 🙏🏼😭


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Goodness look at that tummy.
They can get very sleepy in the day or so leading up to delivery. I guess they are conserving their strength.
Do you have a rat vet in your area? You could ring them and ask what sort of signs you should be concerned about. Or if you can find any rat breeders online, one of them might be kind enough to give you a bit of advice about what sort of signs to watch for.
All the best. 
Here is another link which covers labor emergencies and what warning signs to watch out for; 






Labor Emergencies – Rat Guide







ratguide.com


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

I've found this video which shows the whole process 



And of course it's no problem at all. That's what we're here for. We're all helping each other learn to give our ratties the best lives 😊


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Update? How's she doing?


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> Update? How's she doing?


No babies but I called the vet and they said since there hasn’t been blood it’s not contractions


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks! Baby watch is always exciting!


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> Thanks! Baby watch is always exciting!


She has been re doing her nest over and over since 5am😂


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Summerrose4202 said:


> She has been re doing her nest over and over since 5am😂


Oh yeah, that's a sure sign something is up. Keep an eye on her. Sadie's nest was enormous by the time she gave birth, and she continued to add to it, including the curtains from the window 😅


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

9 healthy babies


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

So glad they’re all healthy, thank you for the update! Make sure to give her lots of protein at this time! ❤❤❤


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

Awww they're adorable 🥰🥰


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yay! Good job Momma, take a rest now. Thanks for the update. We'll want pics on a regular basis now


----------

